# Moving to another state for a fresh start.



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Anybody here moved to another state or plan on moving to another state for a fresh start or for college? I'm debating whether I should or should not. I've thought about this since last summer. I live in a residential area in Los Angeles, CA. I'm thinking of moving to Orange County or NorCal if I'm not moving to the east. I rather move to the east though. I'm doing this because I need a fresh start somewhere. I've had far too many bad memories where I currently live.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Just don't move to the northeast. A good part of it is a craphole. New York is entirely overrated to begin with. 

Move to northern CA instead. The freezing cold winters (aka NON-MEDITARRANEAN CLIMATE) of the northeast won't make you much happier, at least. 

I might head out to that area in a matter of days, actually. People have said "moving away doesn't change who you are", etc., but they don't understand how much moving away can help, force you to change. I didn't feel that great out in CA, but if not for my confusing residential situation out there, I would have stayed. Only my retarded brain kept me from staying in CA. Why would anyone want to move FROM California to to anywhere north of Virginia/North Carolina? Insanity. The northeast will be the first taken in the Apocalypse, if such a thing existed.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah, I wish to do the same
I want to move to a new city, state (Chicago, L.A. etc) and get a fresh start
Orange County is fun though, I think you will like living there
San francisco would be cool too


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I wish I had stayed in California too, benice.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I would like to move to the Midwest: Iowa, Indiana etc...Somewhere where people weren't crammed in like sardines, and you could actually walk around outside without 50 people watching you...


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Moving to another state for a fresh start.*



> I would like to move to the Midwest: Iowa, Indiana etc...Somewhere where people weren't crammed in like sardines, and you could actually walk around outside without 50 people watching you...


Michigan. I think you would be able to find a comparable job for approx the same money (depending on what city you lived in.........) we have so many major cities, then 15 miles out the property is affordable, country sunshine, it's great. However, I would buy a four wheel drive vehicle.

I use to be able to sun bathe in my back yard naked, loads of pine trees, forty acres, love it. 20 miles to a major city......civilization......


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

first time i moved out, i joined the army so i had a lot of help. second time i moved out, i moved from CA to NV where my family lives so i had helped then too. now im thinking of going back to the army so theres more help in moving :lol

i dont consider myself to actually move because i never did it alone


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

These are the places I thought about moving to:
Orange County, California
North California
Vermont
New York
Boston, Massachusetts
Virginia (I thought moving there before the shooting began)

I narrowed it down to Orange County and Boston. Though, I'm thinking of moving to Orange County before I turn 21. Then, probably Boston in the future. Or maybe just straight to Boston.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Boston is one of those over populated, expensive, cramped cities. It might be nice to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there. Same goes for NYC, Chicago, DC, Philly, Pittsburgh, Detroit, Cleveland,...

I would like to more to Nevada or Northern California next. But it looks like I might be here in Ohio for a few more years. I might move to a new city for a new start though.


----------



## daniel34 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm one of those that moved from CA to somewhere in the mid Atlantic. I'm hating it. I can't figure what it is out here but there are some many things that I'm finding different. I'm hoping I will adjust out of it but I do miss CA. The trade off that I made was that I would be closer to a few friends since I was mostly by myself in CA. But the strange thing is, since I work most of the time over here I dont have too much time or inclination to hang out with them..


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

The Northeast is not as bad as BeNice says it is. If you can tolerate cold winters and expensive real estate/high population density (by North American standards, anyway) it's a nice place. I agree NYC, and I think Boston, are overrated. Come to Philly, cheapest big city on the east coast. Or Baltimore.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I thought of moving to Pennsylvania, too. Well, I thought of moving to Reading, MA actually. It's 20 minutes from Boston. Isn't Baltimore a high crime city?


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

There is a Reading, PA (where I was born incidentally) though I don't see what Reading, Mass. has to do with PA. Yes, crime is high in Baltimore as in Philly, but the violent crime is confined to the certain slum sections of the city which you probably would not ever have a reason to go into. Of course you need to be street smart as in any city. The suburbs, however, are as safe as any city's suburbs.

Don't let murders scare you. Most people don't realize you have a much higher chance of dying in a car accident than being murdered, especially if you are not a young black male involved in a gang in the ghetto.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

ilikemyself said:


> The Northeast is not as bad as BeNice says it is. If you can tolerate cold winters and expensive real estate/high population density (by North American standards, anyway) it's a nice place. I agree NYC, and I think Boston, are overrated. Come to Philly, cheapest big city on the east coast. Or Baltimore.


Haha, that's almost more of an argument against it, really.

It's not as bad as I make it out to be, though. One big problem I have with NJ is not just the cold, b/c I can handle consistent 30-35 degrees (barely). I can't handle 15-25 degrees and wind every single day for almost a month. That's just pushing it. Then the first part of this month was colder than average. Screw that! Last winter was much more mild. It generally stayed in the 30's-40's during the day, and there definately wasn't the extreme cold that we had this year.

I think Baltimore or Philly are good places, though. I wouldn't mind spending more time over in Philly.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Okay then, here are some positives about the Northeast. It's lush and green, trees are tall, there is a strong sense of place and a rich history, numerous cultural attractions, great food, cities have character, ethnically diverse, and lots of high paying jobs. And the Ocean.

Of course parts of California have a lot of the same things going for it, too.

See, I think San Francisco is just about the perfect place to live, but there is a housing crises there resulting in way over-inflated real estate prices. Every place has its tradeoffs.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

deadrun said:


> Anybody here moved to another state or plan on moving to another state for a fresh start or for college? I'm debating whether I should or should not. I've thought about this since last summer. I live in a residential area in Los Angeles, CA. I'm thinking of moving to Orange County or NorCal if I'm not moving to the east. I rather move to the east though. I'm doing this because I need a fresh start somewhere. I've had far too many bad memories where I currently live.


I moved to Nevada from California following my divorce--everywhere I turned my ex was in my face and so many things had gone wrong. It turned out to be the right thing for me to do.

LA to Orange County isnt all that far but may be far enough. I love Orange County, used to love going to Huntington Beach. I miss California, however I left before the prices went through the roof and I couldnt move back there, I couldnt afford it.


----------



## Adelessa (Apr 20, 2007)

I've moved about 7 times and I'm going to college out of state right now. It hasn't been that bad although sometimes I wonder who I would be if I had gown up around the same people all my life. 

What I've liked is that I always slightly reinvent myself every time I move. I think if you really want a change in your identity, moving can be a good way to do it. 

Just be careful not to expect too much change because you'll still be you. And don't be overly eager when trying to meet people, esp those who have been there for a long time. Patience is key to developing relationships and that can be hard when you're alone in a new place.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Nobody move to Arizona, you people are driving up our housing costs :b

...unless your trustworthy, not messy, and wanna be my roommate. Then you can come.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I moved from Cleveland to Orange County two years ago. I'm happy I did it, got a good job in a month. Just having to adjust to the cost of living differences and saving up for a home now.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Moving to another state for a fresh start.*



Airick10 said:


> I moved from Cleveland to Orange County two years ago. I'm happy I did it, got a good job in a month. Just having to adjust to the cost of living differences and saving up for a home now.


Good for you that you made it out of Cleveland :boogie

I've moved out of state before and it did me a lot of good to have a fresh start in a new place. But, circumstances that I couldn't avoid brought me back and here I am, where I started out :sigh


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Moving to another state for a fresh start.*



leppardess said:


> I've moved out of state before and it did me a lot of good to have a fresh start in a new place. But, circumstances that I couldn't avoid brought me back and here I am, where I started out :sigh


Same thing happened to me.


----------



## BlueBamboo (May 8, 2007)

I am going to try to move down the east coast a bit...I am aiming at North Carolina right now. I mostly want to move there because the cost of living is so much lower...I wouldn't really have a problem staying in the mid-Atlantic area except that it is too expensive and I want to be able to save money and not live paycheck-to-paycheck for 10 years. The problem is that I am not a big fan of rural areas and/or quaint suburbs in the middle of nowhere...I tend to prefer living near more urban areas...but then they are more expensive. Also not really sure about living in the south and dealing with the hot weather and stereotypical 'southern' aspects...I hope I don't feel like too much of an outsider. I don't want to live where it's too warm, too far from the ocean, or too expensive, so that kind of limits things. 

Of course I am not really sure how the whole process of finding a job and a place to live when you are like 700 miles away is really going to work...


----------

